# Ausgangsspannung zu niedrig



## Truman (17 Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir mit einem Problem helfen könnt.

Die Ausgangsspannung an zwei 8x DO 24V 2A Karten beträgt seit ein paar Wochen nur etwa 10 - 11 Volt (an allen Ausgängen), die Eingangsspannung ist aber konstant bei 24V +/- 1. Angeschlossen sind jeweils Magnetspulen.

Für mich war eigentlich logisch, das es an der Ausgangskarte liegen muss, aber ein Austausch hat keine Besserung gebracht.

Nun habe ich folgende Vermutung: Die Karte ist in Rack 2 von 2, verbunden sind die Racks mit einem Interface IM365 mit festen Kabel.
Alle Karten in Rack 1 und die restlichen in Rack 2 funktionieren ohne Probleme.


Die Bestellnummern kann ich im eingebauten Zustand leider nicht lesen, die DO-Karte müsste aber 6ES7322-1BF00-0AA0 oder 6ES7322-1BF01-0AA0 sein und die Anschaltung 6ES7365-0BA00-0AA0.


Für jeden Tipp bin ich dankbar. Viele Grüße!


----------



## TimoK (17 Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen,

irgendwo auf der Leitung einen Kurz/Quer/Erdschluss? Das würde erklären, dass die Spannung zusammenbricht. Wenn dann noch evtl. die Leitung zu klein dimensioniert oder die Sicherung zu groß ist, greift auch kein Schutzorgan.

Könnte das sein? Schon mal überprüft?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Toki0604 (17 Dezember 2010)

Hi Truman,

Ich sehe das so wie Timo. Wenn am Anschlußstecker der DO8-Karte Klemme 1-10, Klemme 11-20 jeweils 24V anliegen, kann es nur defektes Bauteil am Ausgang sein. 
Hast du die Spulen vielleicht schon mal abgeklemmt und dann die Ausgänge gemessen ?
Gruß
Toki


----------



## Truman (17 Dezember 2010)

Hi,

an der Anschlussleiste der DO-Karte selbst ist die Spannung bereits zu niedrig. Seit neuestem flackert sogar manchmal schon die LED vom Ausgang. Die Magnetspulen habe ich schon alle getauscht.

Schaltet die SPS etwa den Ausgang ab, wenn der Strom zu hoch wird? (Prinzip elektronische Sicherung)


CPU: 318-2AJ00-0AB0
D0: 322-1BF01-0AA0
Interface: 365-0BA01-0AA0


----------



## borromeus (17 Dezember 2010)

Die Karte hat einen elektronischen Kurzschlussschutz.
Hast Du auch gemessen wenn die Relais abgeklemmt sind?


----------



## Truman (17 Dezember 2010)

Wenn wirklich der Kurzschlussschutz auslöst, müsste dann nicht die CPU auf Stop gehen? Das Programm läuft ganz normal weiter...


----------



## tnt369 (17 Dezember 2010)

wurde am Programm was geändert? ich hatte so einen
fall, da wurde der ausgang im zeit-ob (direkter peripheriezugriff)
und im normalen zyklus beschrieben. das führte zu einem kaum
wahrnehmbaren flackern der LED und die spannung am ausgang
war geringer (da "getaktet").


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 Dezember 2010)

Wenn ein Austausch der Karten nichts brachte, kann es ja eigentlich (neben schon genannten Softwarefehlern) nur an der Verdrahtung liegen. Ich würde zuerst einmal den Strom an einem eingeschalteten Ausgang messen. Dann würde ich unbedingt die Masseverdrahtung an den Magnetspulen und an den Ausgangskarten (alle Gruppen!) überprüfen. Bei Massefehlern geht der Strom seltsame Wege. 10..11V ist knapp die Hälfte von 24V, kommt mir auch irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## mariob (17 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
wenn noch mehr Karten gleichen Typs drin sind, schauen ob der Fehler beim untereinander tauschen mitwandert.
Was verstehst Du unter: 


> Hi,
> an der Anschlussleiste der DO-Karte selbst ist die Spannung bereits zu niedrig.


?
Meinst Du da schon die Speisespannung oder die Ausgänge? Ströme der Ventile gemessen? Dazu reicht ein billiges Multimeter.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Truman (17 Dezember 2010)

Guten Abend und Danke für die Mithilfe!

Programm und Verdrahtung wurde nicht geändert, die Steuerung läuft seit Jahren.

Wenn ich direkt an der Ausgangskarte die *Spannung der Ausgänge* messe, ist diese bereits zu gering. Die Eingangsspannung (Spannungsversorgung der Ausgangskarte) ist aber i.O.


Dann werde ich als nächstes die Masse überprüfen und den Strom messen.


----------



## borromeus (17 Dezember 2010)

Truman schrieb:


> Guten Abend und Danke für die Mithilfe!
> 
> Programm und Verdrahtung wurde nicht geändert, die Steuerung läuft seit Jahren.
> 
> ...


 
Junge, mit Verlaub,

sind alle Relais abgeklemmt....
Es ist ja egal ob du an der Karte oder am Relais misst......
Mach das mal....


----------



## MCerv (18 Dezember 2010)

Truman schrieb:


> ...Die Bestellnummern kann ich im eingebauten Zustand leider nicht lesen, die DO-Karte müsste aber 6ES7322-1BF00-0AA0 oder 6ES7322-1BF01-0AA0 sein und die Anschaltung 6ES7365-0BA00-0AA0.



Kannst Du schon, mit Deinem PG nämlich! Auch ohne Programm, einfach mal das ganze System in ein neues Projekt hochladen! In der Hardwarekonfig sollte dann die SIEMENS Bestellnummer / Type stehen.


----------



## MCerv (18 Dezember 2010)

Truman schrieb:


> Wenn wirklich der Kurzschlussschutz auslöst, müsste dann nicht die CPU auf Stop gehen? Das Programm läuft ganz normal weiter...



Wieso sollte sie? Ist denn ein Diagnosealarm projektiert? Wenn NEIN, dann auch kein STOP der CPU!

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die CPU mit einem anderen Spannungskreis versorgt wird!

Heutige getaktete Netzteile senken die Spannung ab, bzw. takten die Spannung,  wenn ein Kurzschluß erkannt wird.


----------



## sailor (18 Dezember 2010)

Eventuell liegt Minus vom Netzteil nicht an. Es bildet sich dann ein "virtuellles Minus" über die nicht angesteuerten Ausgänge.
Verdrahtung prüfen!


----------



## tymanis (20 Dezember 2010)

Ich würde jetzt auch mal Schritt für Schritt vorgehen.
Soll heißen, klemme mal ALLE Ausgänge ab. Wenn du dann noch immer die niedrige Spannung misst, kannst du Verkabelung und Peripherie ausschließen. Ich tippe aber auf einen Fehler genau dort. Dann einen nach einander wieder anschließen. Irgendeine Leitung oder eine Spule wird einen Fehler haben, dann wird die Spannung einbrechen.

Aber auf die Art und Weise kannst du schonmal vieles ausschließen.


----------



## maxi (20 Dezember 2010)

Hört sich für mich spontan nach einem Spannungsteiler an 

Schau mal deine Masse an.
Bze. du könntest flink mit einer Litze eine Brücke von der Kartenmasse zur Systemmasse machen.


----------



## Truman (29 Dezember 2010)

Im Moment komme ich leider nicht an die SPS ran, also muss die weitere Fehlersuche ein wenig warten.

Die Masse liegt jedoch an, hab ich bereits gemessen.

Kann man das Interface zu 100% ausschließen?


----------



## Guste (29 Dezember 2010)

Ventilstecker mit Schutzbeschaltung für die Ventilspulen ???.
Hatte hier schön öfters Probleme


----------



## sailor (31 Dezember 2010)

Servus,

warum?

Gruß
sailor


----------



## Full Flavor (31 Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß das wurde schon einmal genannt, aber wir hatten mal das gleiche Problem. Bei uns war die Masse nicht angelegt. Mit dem Messgerät hatte es aber Funktioniert!!! Ich weiß immernoch nicht warum. Aus lauter verzweiflung hab ich nochmal die Masse direkt aufgelegt und es hat funktioniert!! Ein Versich ist es Wert!!! Viel glück


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
Herum-Raten bringt hier gar nichts. Ich würde in dem Fall dem Vorschlag von Borromeus folgen und erstmal die Karte "nackt" betrachten. Dann der Reihe nach, ein Relais (oder was auch immer) nach dem anderen wieder anklemmen. Irgendwann wird es dann schon wieder zu dem merkwürdigen Ergebnis kommen - dann kann man sinnvoll weitersehen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## MSB (31 Dezember 2010)

@FullFlavor

Der Innenwiderstand eines modernen Digital-Multimeters ist so hoch,
das selbst das bisschen Kapazitive Masse, welches sich Baugruppenintern aufbaut,
für eine vermeintlich korrekte Messung ausreicht.

In dem Fall gilt die altbekannte Devise:
Wer misst misst mist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Truman (31 Dezember 2010)

Guste schrieb:


> Ventilstecker mit Schutzbeschaltung für die Ventilspulen ???.


Eine LED ist noch mit drin, vielleicht noch ein Verpolungsschutz? Man sieht leider nichts, weil die Stecker eingegegossen sind. 

Das mit der direkten Masseverbindung und dem Messfehler ist ein guter Tipp, werd ich dann mal probieren.

Das Problem, das die Spannung nicht für das Magnetventil ausreicht, kommt übrigens immer öfter vor. Teilweise flackert sogar die LED vom Stecker, so gering ist die Spannung zeitweise.


----------



## Sockenralf (1 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

spontane Idee: die Polarität am Ventilstecker wurde berücksichtigt?

Als wir das erste mal Koppelrelais mit integrierter Freilaufdiode verwendet haben sind wir damals auch "auf´s Maul gefallen" 


MfG


----------



## Truman (1 Januar 2011)

Es wurde nichts verändert und da es bis vor kurzem jahrelang gelaufen ist schließe ich das mal aus.


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Januar 2011)

Sind die 24 Volt sauber? Nicht dass da zu viel Brumm drauf ist.


----------



## Truman (6 Januar 2011)

Wenn die Gleichspannung nicht sauber wäre, wieso kennt man es nur an dieser DA-Karte so stark und an den anderen gar nicht? Das eine Netzteil speist die gesamte Anlage.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Januar 2011)

Das Problem besteht mindestens seit dem 17.12.2010? Du hast alles mögliche getan. Baugruppen getauscht, Netzteil ist i.O., Verdrahtung stimmt, Software ist fehlerfrei. Es hilft eigentlich nur noch verschrotten!


----------



## marlob (6 Januar 2011)

Truman schrieb:


> Wenn die Gleichspannung nicht sauber wäre, wieso kennt man es nur an dieser DA-Karte so stark und an den anderen gar nicht? Das eine Netzteil speist die gesamte Anlage.


Wann folgst du denn mal den Vorschlägen hier aus dem Forum und berichtest was das gebracht hat


----------



## datasys (7 Januar 2011)

Sind die Köpfe und die Ventilspulen die gleichen wie früher denn es kann sein das beim Abfall des Ventils die Gegenspannung so hoch wird, das es dir jedes mal die Karte zerschießt.
Würde das mal kontrolieren ob überall Freilaufdioden sind!


----------



## Truman (7 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Wann folgst du denn mal den Vorschlägen hier aus dem Forum und berichtest was das gebracht hat


Würde ich ja gerne, aber die letzte Zeit bin ich (dank Zwangsurlaub) nicht an die Anlage gekommen. Mal sehen was der Montag bringt.




> Würde das mal kontrolieren ob überall Freilaufdioden sind!


Auswendig weiß ich es nicht, aber ich glaube in den Ventilsteckern sind Freilaufdioden drin! Komisch ist nur das die Spannung immer zusammenbricht, egal welches der 8 Ventile angesteuert wird. Kann es dann an EINEM defekten Stecker liegen?




> Es hilft eigentlich nur noch verschrotten!


Lustigerweise betrifft das Problem bisher nur Ventile die nur bedingt für die Funktion der Anlage zuständig sind, z.B. ein Entlastungsventil für die Hydraulik: Wenn dieses nicht anständig schaltet, ruckelt die Presse beim Auffahren oder braucht zu lange, um die Aufwärtsfahrt zu starten.


----------



## winnman (7 Januar 2011)

kontrollier mal folgendes:

sind die Stecker mit den Freilaufdioden alle richtig angeschlossen? (wenn alle mit falscher Polarität angeschlossen sind würde das schon dein Problem erklären).

was passiert mit deiner Spannung wenn du mehr als 1 Ventil ansteuerst? (wenn sich die Spannung dann ändert, könnte ein Übergangswiderstand die Ursache sein).


----------



## Truman (10 Januar 2011)

Schönen Abend,

ein neuer Test hat ergeben: Klemmt man alle Ausgänge ab (also nur Spannungsversorung an die Karte anschließen) und steuert den Ausgang an, ist die Spannung genauso niedrig. Somit sind alle externen Fehlerquellen vom Tisch. Ein erneuter (Durch-)tausch der DA-Karten brachte Besserung, zumindest liegt wieder so viel Spannung an damit die Ventile gerade noch schalten.

Kann es sein, das eine defekte benachbarte DA-Karte Auswirkungen auf die daneben hat? Oder meine Vermutung im ersten Beitrag: Die IM-Baugruppe?

Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe!


----------



## borromeus (11 Januar 2011)

Nein, der Nullleiter ist futsch....


----------



## Truman (1 Juli 2012)

Mittlerweile ist einige Zeit vergangen, das Problem besteht jedoch nach wie vor.
Nachdem sogar ein Siemens-Techniker vor Ort nichts feststellen konnte habe ich jeweils zwischen Ausgang und Ventilspule einen Optokoppler (der trotz zu niedriger Spannung noch schaltet) dazwischengehängt.


----------



## Markus Rupp (2 Juli 2012)

was mir abgeht ist folgende info, die karte stekct auf rack2, soweit so gut, aber auf welchem platz steckt die karte UND folgen danach weitere karten?

Ich frage wegen eines evtl. defekten oder geschmorten RWB-Steckers (hatten wir auch schon)

Ausserdem könnte das Netzteil einfach alt sein, wie sieht es im Einschaltmoment mit dem Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor aus?
Ich würde NICHT ausschliessen das dies die einzig betroffene Karte ist, oft fällt es durch vermeindlich korrektes verhalten der restlichen peripherie gar nicht auf


----------



## Truman (2 Juli 2012)

Hi,

das Rack 2 besteht aus der IM-Baugruppe und 4 identischen DA-Karten. Das komplette Rack wurde gewechselt (IM-Anschaltung, Ausgangskarten, Rückwandbuskoppler). 

Was meinst du mit Gleizeitigkeitsfaktor vom Netzteil?

Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher (ist doch schon eine Weile her), aber ich glaube das Problem trat immer an 2 von den 4 Karten auf.


----------



## Toki0604 (3 Juli 2012)

Hi,
nur zur Übersicht:
der Fehler besteht laut deiner Aussage selbst dann wenn extern alles abgeklemmt ist,
trotzdem wurde die gesamte Baugruppe mittlerweile getauscht,
ein Siemens-Techniker konnte nichts feststellen,
die Optokoppler wurden eingebaut um *mit* dem Problem zu leben...
So langsam wird es gruselig 

Mit Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor ist gemeint wieviele Verbraucher aufgrund der Anlageneingeschaften
gleichzeitig eingeschaltet werden könnten und damit die Last im Einschaltmoment recht hoch sein
könnte und somit die Spannung zeitweise einbricht.
Was aber eigentlich nicht sein kann weil die Programmierung sich nicht verändert hat und der Fehler
so wie du sagst auch dann auftritt wenn alles Externe abgeklemmt ist...

Ich habe aus den vorherigen Beiträgen nicht genau in Erinnerung wie du bislang mit deiner Spannungsquelle
verfahren bist. Ich würde die sicher schon längst mal "testweise" gegen ein neues und warscheinlich 
leistungsstärkeres Netzteil ausgetauscht haben.

Habt ihr ein Oszillosscope zur Verfügung?
Dann kann man feststellen ob die Spannung "sauber" ist und wie / ob sie sich im Fehlerfall verändert.
Darüber kann man ggf einen Rückschluß zur Fehlerquelle ziehen.

Gruß Toki


----------



## dr.campari (4 Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Konnte das Problem gelöst werden. Ich habe nämlich genau das selbe.
Ca 14V bis 16V an zwei DA. Programm wurde nicht geändert. Rack, Spannungsversorgung und Digitalausgangskarte wurden gewechselt.

Wäre super wenn noch einer eine Idee hätte.

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (5 Februar 2017)

Hast du die Karte auch schon "nackt" gemessen?
Würde nur das Netzteil getauscht oder auch die Masse zur Karte überprüft ?


----------

